# Sticks



## loki09789 (Sep 15, 2003)

I have been playing around with purchasing synthetic sticks instead of rattan for myself, and instructors.  But, since I have only used Rattan for partner work and drills I am not sure if there are too many cons for the pros to be worth the investment.  

I do have heavier synthetic sticks for strength and conditioning but they are not designed for regular class use.  

How do Jeff Finder's sticks size up, or any other synthetics?  They are suppose to have a longer duration so that means more return on the investment.  Has anyone had bad experiences with synthetic sticks?  I love my synergy composite hockey stick and don't touch wood sticks anymore... should I make the shift here too?

Paul Martin


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

There is just something about natural wood, mainly rattan, that I just couldn't see giving up for something synthetic. Maybe that's just nostalgia.

I haven't played enough w/ synthetics to really give an educated comparison; but I think I'll stick to my rattan.


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I haven't played enough w/ synthetics to really give an educated comparison; but I think I'll stick to my rattan.  *



I hear ya.  I am not at all against adopting something new if it's proven better, but I honestly don't see much of an advantage to the synthetics.  My feeling is that synthetics are yet unproven, and rattan has been around just about forever with time-tested results.  Basically, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 15, 2003)

I have had a pair of Jeff Finder's sticks since 1995.  They dont get used every day, but they do get used and used hard.  I dont like them as much as rattan, but I wouldnt give them up either.
You will not break these.


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 16, 2003)

Is there a retention problem with the synthetics?  Do you notice it is harder to hold them when your palms get sweaty?

Paul Martin


----------



## Daniel (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *I have had a pair of Jeff Finder's sticks since 1995.  They dont get used every day, but they do get used and used hard.  I dont like them as much as rattan, but I wouldnt give them up either.
> You will not break these. *



Are they that ironwood or bloodwood type? Are they some type of hardwood vs standard rattan?


----------

